

 Thoughts on Reddit-like electorate voting system? - thangalin
http://i.imgur.com/HmhXu.png

======
thangalin
1\. Citizens are given a secure identifier.

2\. Sign into the voting system using the identifier.

3\. Click the desired up and down arrows.

4\. Done.

After voting you have 24 hours to change your mind, then the vote is locked
for a period of time. Every few years, the polls are checked to see how
parties (candidates) are rated. Seats are adjusted accordingly.

~~~
mooism2
You've got four ideas masquerading as a single idea.

1\. Voters vote online.

2\. Voters vote at a time and date of their choosing. (Votes are definitively
counted at the same time as now.)

3\. But voters are shown the provisional totals as they vote, encouraging a
herd mentality and discouraging voting based on the parties' merits.

4\. Voters vote by saying they approve, disapprove, or are indifferent to each
party. Parties gain a number of seats in parliament based (somehow;
proportionally?) on their net approval score.

Of those, 3+4 seem like bad ideas, 1 is ok in theory but difficult in practice
(must not only be secure and confidential, but easily verified by parties and
the public as being secure and confidential), 2 I'm not sure about (ability to
vote a bit early: good; ability to automatically cast vote in perpetuity: not
so good).

Which of those do you want to talk about?

------
mooism2
I don't understand the question. What are you proposing?

